# Festanstellung als Softwareentwickler



## Derya Ünal (15. Aug 2012)

bofest consult ist eine führende Unternehmensberatung für die Energiewirtschaft. In Deutschland sind über 80 Unternehmensberater und Softwareentwickler tätig. Unsere Mandanten sind marktgestaltende Unternehmen aus der Energiebranche. Unsere Mitarbeiter arbeiten mit dem Management unserer Mandanten an wegweisenden Lösungen zu strategischen, prozessualen und technischen Aufgaben entlang der energiewirtschaftlichen Wertschöpfungskette. Wir sind ein Unternehmen der energieweit Gruppe, die mit über 250 Mitarbeitern ein weit gefächertes Portfolio an Unterstützungsleistungen bietet.

Wir suchen zum nächstmöglichen Termin
Softwareentwickler (m/w) - Junior und Senior

Committed to Quality and Excellence
Durch die strenge Fokussierung auf die Energiebranche sind wir in der Lage, nachhaltige Antworten für die komplexen Herausforderungen unserer Mandanten zu geben. Wir erarbeiten hochperformante Softwarelösungen und brauchen dafür fachlich und methodisch breit aufgestellte Teams. Daher bieten wir Ihnen als erfahrenen Entwickler, idealerweise mit besonderer Branchenexpertise, ausgezeichnete Entwicklungsperspektiven an.

Code
Wir suchen kreative Köpfe, die mindestens eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Softwareentwicklung oder eine vergleichbare Ausbildung vorweisen können. Wir erwarten, dass Sie mindestens eine objektorientierte Programmiersprache beherrschen (Java, C#, PHP 5, oder C++).

Personality
Ergänzen Sie unser Team als Softwareentwickler. Die Reisebereitschaft zu unseren Kunden vor Ort setzen wir voraus. Für 2012 suchen wir mehr als fünf herausragende Persönlichkeiten für eine Festanstellung. Wir möchten mehr Frauen für die Softwareentwicklung in der Unternehmensberatung begeistern und bieten persönlich zugeschnittene Lösungen, um die Vereinbarkeit von Familie und Beruf zu fördern.

Contact
Bitte senden Sie Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen per E-Mail an unsere Personalreferentin
Frau Derya Ünal, derya.uenal@bofestconsult.com.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Aug 2012)

Punkt 1) Es gibt eine Jobbörse hier im Forum
Punkt 2) Bei der Fülle an Jobs im Moment wird sich kein ernsthaft qualifizierter Bewerben wenn in der "Stellenbeschreibung" nur floskeln und keine Firma genannt werden!


----------



## Derya Ünal (15. Aug 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Aufmersamkeit und den Hinweis.


----------



## tfa (15. Aug 2012)

Derya Ünal hat gesagt.:


> kein ernsthaft qualifizierter Bewerben


Besonders, wenn _"herausragende Persönlichkeiten"_ als Softwareentwickler gesucht werden


----------

